# Musical Avatars



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2016)

I thought it was hilarious a few days ago when I switched to Shultz and several other Hogan characters followed suit. Even 'ol @SENC went with LeBeau briefly until he decided to go solo in a different show as Kotter (one of my favorites.) We ought to have a designated day, like over the weekend beginning Saturday, when one of us switches it again to a different theme and others can follow suit if they so choose. Doesn't have to be a TV series although that would probably be the most popular. And if someone chooses your favorite character before you make the switch you can still use that character as well just choose a different image.

Sound fun or just too damn silly? I'm in. I'm going to make the switch to one of my favorite TV series again this Saturday. We can make a list of the next week's leaders who everyone elese get to follow. I volunteer 1st. Any others want to play? Whoever volunteers I'll update the list and we'll go in the order of your volunteering. I'm sure we'll get guys who want to switch to other them like some rebels in SENC but I can give them any avatar we might decide for them. If we don't get any volunteers I'll make my avatar as this:





And change everyone else's to this:






Week 1) 10 Sep 2016 - Kevin
Week 2) 17 Sep 2016 - Marc The Ripper
Week 3) 24 Sep 2016 Toeknee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2016)

Put the Hillary one on everyone and the forum will get really quiet as people run away screaming....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm game....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 6, 2016)

Not what I thought would happen but I'm in. 

Inside joke...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not what I thought would happen but I'm in.
> 
> Inside joke...



That went sideways in a hurry, huh Don?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 6, 2016)

Wait! I missed something.
There was a theme?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2016)

Brink said:


> Wait! I missed something.
> There was a theme?



Yes...it's called "Kevin's Hero's"....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm game....


For a Hilary avatar?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> I'm in.


You wannabe Hilary too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not what I thought would happen but I'm in.
> 
> Inside joke...


Holy cow, everyone on WB wants to be Hilary!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2016)

SENC said:


> You wannabe Hilary too?



We can't all be Ronnie!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2016)

SENC said:


> For a Hilary avatar?








This one?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This one?





MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> We can't all be Ronnie!


Sure we can....


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Sure we can....



We'd all be better off......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This one?


, I just threw up in my mouth

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm giving up on this idea. I've had a lot of bad ones but this one takes the cake. Yes I noticed all the Ronnie avs but still can't guess WTF it is about and no one is asking or telling. As such, I am changing going my own way and giving you all the finger fingers . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm giving up on this idea. I've had a lot of bad ones but this one takes the cake. Yes I noticed all the Ronnie avs but still can't guess WTF it is about and no one is asking or telling. As such, I am changing going my own way and giving you all the finger fingers . . . .
> 
> View attachment 113183



I think it's a cool idea. But the way it was written was a bit hard for a simpleton like me to understand


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm giving up on this idea. I've had a lot of bad ones but this one takes the cake. Yes I noticed all the Ronnie avs but still can't guess WTF it is about and no one is asking or telling. As such, I am changing going my own way and giving you all the finger fingers . . . .
> 
> View attachment 113183



You want us to live long and prosper?


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2016)

Damnit I'm a doctor not a mechanic!


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 9, 2016)

We'll just see about that...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm giving up on this idea. I've had a lot of bad ones but this one takes the cake. Yes I noticed all the Ronnie avs but still can't guess WTF it is about and no one is asking or telling. As such, I am changing going my own way and giving you all the finger fingers . . . .
> 
> View attachment 113183



There's no reason. We're all having fun. That's it....no rhyme or reason other than...we can.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Week 1) 10 Sep 2016 - Kevin
> Week 2) 17 Sep 2016 - Marc The Ripper
> Week 3) 24 Sep 2016 Toeknee



Are these the days we start or when or time ends?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm giving up on this idea. I've had a lot of bad ones but this one takes the cake. Yes I noticed all the Ronnie avs but still can't guess WTF it is about and no one is asking or telling. As such, I am changing going my own way and giving you all the finger fingers . . . .
> 
> View attachment 113183


Why would you think my motive has changed from any other time...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

SENC said:


> Why would you think my motive has changed from any other time...



Daggit adama, What the Starbuck?...that's not Star trek....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

I never could understand casting Ben Cartwright as the boss on a star cruiser. Never could get into it for that reason.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

I think they wanted a known father figure to boost ratings...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I think they wanted a known father figure to boost ratings...



If they wanted people to watch because of terrible casting they shoulda went with Gomer or Barny Fife or even Gilligan - anyone but Ben Cartwright.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 10, 2016)

Easy on the Giligan jokes hoss...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

SKIPPEEERRR!!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Easy on the Giligan jokes hoss...



Hey I was a Gilligan (and Mary Ann) fan when you were still on the teat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 10, 2016)

When did I give up the teat

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Ha!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

I never said you gave it up . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Never gunna give you up...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Never gunna give you up...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 10, 2016)

Never gunna let you down...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 10, 2016)

Boom boom... I can smell the frb from here


----------



## Brink (Sep 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey I was a Gilligan (and Mary Ann) fan when you were still on the teat.



I liked Mrs Howell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> I liked Mrs Howell


Gold digger...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> I liked Mrs Howell



We know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We know.



By today's standards, I'd be da man for hooking up with a rich cougar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> By today's standards, I'd be da man for hooking up with a rich cougar



Even cougars get too old at some point . . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Easy on the Giligan jokes hoss...




Gillligan only has two ll's

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> By today's standards, I'd be da man for hooking up with a rich cougar



technically she would have been considered a triple cougar....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Even cougars get too old at some point . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 113238



And thats a keith cougar....


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> technically she would have been considered a triple cougar....



You're thinking wrong. She's not triple what she used to be, she's not even a third. So, technically, she's no longer even a cougar. She's just monkey bait. Both still have a tail but both are really stinky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

@Spinartist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Is that a Thunderbirds avatar @Kevin ?


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I never could understand casting Ben Cartwright as the boss on a star cruiser. Never could get into it for that reason.




That's Roswell Bonanza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> I liked Mrs Howell



I was a Ginger fan, still am and always will be. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Ginger was ok. But too high maintenance for me....Mary ann...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

@Mrs RipJack13 

Did you know this?...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Is that a Thunderbirds avatar @Kevin ?



It was.



ripjack13 said:


> Ginger was ok. But too high maintenance for me....Mary ann...



Mary Ann was the hottie between her and Ginger, but Genie was the hottest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It was.
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Ann was the hottie between her and Ginger, but Genie was the hottest.



Yeah! Tell me about it


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2016)

Mary Ann never did it for me, too cutesy. Genie was hot, you're right on that @Kevin, but I'll stand by my Ginger. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2016)

Tony said:


> Mary Ann never did it for me, too cutesy. Genie was hot, you're right on that @Kevin, but I'll stand by my Ginger. Tony



Ginger has an ugly nose. But I dunno man @Brink might be on to something with the old gal. In her youth not sure Ginger OR Mary Ann could compete with Mrs Howell . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Ginger has an ugly nose. But I dunno man @Brink might be on to something with the old gal. In her youth not sure Ginger OR Mary Ann could compete with Mrs Howell . . .
> 
> View attachment 113291



She was good looking, no doubt, but Ginger had a couple of advantages over her or Mary Ann. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2016)

Subjective man. It's all subjective.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2016)

In any given nightclub, Ginger would get the attention. But run into a happily married man, and the odds are good he found a Mary Ann. 
Mary Ann will always win against Ginger: sexiness fades. Mary Ann never tried to be sexy. She was naturally attractive...That kind of beauty sticks around forever. Just look at their most recent pictures, Tina looks like a plastic doll gone haywire...but Dawn still looks decent....

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v512/underlourd/maryginger_zps951e70f5.jpg 

But we can discuss this till our faces are blue....It's all subjective.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 11, 2016)

Emma Peel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

